# fishing redcliffe sat 20th 01/07



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all
I plane to go fishing early AM along margate beach & woody point to just past the redcliffe jetty will be putting in at suttons beach infront of were the sam's of suttons used to be the first stop will be the reef just off the lagoon good fishing there any time. as it is the comen in tide high being 1030am. any one wishing to come along is more than welcome as it will be good to finaly meet some of you. i will be putting in around 430am. if you plane to joyn me let me know as i will wait untill you arive.


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry Boggeyman,

Working this Saturday. Would if I could. Will try for next trip. Suggest you give the pumpkin seed gulp minows a try for snapper as they worked well last weekend.

Best of luck

Cheers,

RH


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks RH I will give it a try. just a little change in plands insted on 430am start it will now be 530 am start & i going on sunday as well same time. so any interested just post a reply so i know to wait if need be.all welcome.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

interested in hearing the report on this one,
make sure u get some piccies mate,

hopefully i can get up that way soon to chase some pinkies


----------



## Marco (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey Boggeyman,
permission has been granted by my social events co-ordinator (wife) so I'll catch you on Saturday.

Not sure if you launched from the Shield street carparky area but it's quite handy.... And a good bit of reef there. (mmmm fresh snapper)

Anyhow, either locality is good for me. I'm itchin' for a fish!

Catch you

Marco


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi as for the trip on saterday & sunday i have tryed the feef of shield street with no luck the reef i go to is the 1 just off the lagoon on the beach. i will be putting in at the car park were sam's on suttons used to be i not know the street name its the part were they shut it off at night it opens at 4am its a good park easy 2 unload. just look for a toyota corola hatch back with roof racks i will be there some wear now i know there is some 1 coming i can wait around. the places i fishing i have only once come back empty high or low tide so it will be a good day. i plane to go out on the friday am as well 3 days fishing ( no wife to worry about ).
LET ME KNOW.


----------



## Marco (Jan 21, 2006)

Okilidokily,

I'll see you on Saturday 5:30am at the old (I think re-opened) Sams on Sutton.....

L8a


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

kool there is a life saving place on the point there & they used to do the tandom sky diving thing there 2 lots of car parks i will be waiting. 530am yak will be waiting on the beach.


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Guys,

All depends on how I'm feeling Saturday. Any chance of posting a google earth shot or refidex map of the launch site?

Cheers,
RH


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi guys,

I will try and make it too but don't wait for me to launch as I have to come from southside of Brissy and don't want to hold you guys up incase I'm running late.

I will be driving a green Subaru Forester and fishing out of a orange/red Swing.

Have I got the right launch spot?


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Have included a Google Earth shot.. Are you guys launching from No. 1 carpark or No. 2 carpark.. The first one looks a bit rocky but the 2nd one is more of a paddle????


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Car park 2 is the best spot no rocks to lug yak's & gear. its not that much of a paddle out to the spot.


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Try poppers round the reef for Long Tom, there are some there over half a yard , prollt even bigger, dont forget yer pliers to get the barbless hooks out...
Kenny.
Pee ess, There will be a bass bash for Hobie owners mid year. If you wish you can join up a chat room at Yahoo, it's known as Yacketyyak.


----------



## nabs12 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'll probably be there on sunday morning around 4 30.. So im looking forward to your report. :lol:

Good luck


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi i went out on a little rec this morning did good got 3 nice squire 40 to 45cm there was a little shower rain so it mite be a good idear if wet weather gear is in the fish box.

i will post a full rap up of the 3days fishing on sunday.


----------



## nabs12 (Sep 5, 2006)

What times did you get the fish? and what did you get em on? 

Cheers


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

i got them low tide running in all on squid strips on the green marker boy on the point off the lagoon i have rearly come back empty from there.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

There are small reef patches the whole length of the peninsula, with the majority at the northern point at Scarborough. I've fished at these reefs (Scarby) a fair bit.... It's either firing or dead. (That's where we were gonna go Nabs)

I've not fished the others enough to know, but have done ok there.

You should have a good time there. Beautiful place either way!


----------



## nabs12 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey guys,
Change of plans and I will be there at around 5 tomorow morning
I will be there with my dad, we got a Grey Viking Nemo 2 person yak.

Cheers


----------



## Marco (Jan 21, 2006)

Forgot to mention, you'll spot me by the 2 door RED LANCER. 
Yak is about the length of the car...

L8a


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Thats kool nab's i will be there from 430 am my mate is walking up from woody point so i will be waiting i need time to get my yak on the beach ready in no hurry tide is on the run in so we got lots of time to try lost of spots. dont think i will sleep much 2night red toyota batchback is me


----------



## nabs12 (Sep 5, 2006)

We'll be in the Silver Toyota Echo Hatchback


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

All packed with yak on the roof and gear in the car. See you guys there tomorrow at the No. 2 carpark (see earlier Google earth post)... if there is change of plans my mobile is 0407374205.

I've got Marco's number on the mobile so will ring that if I can't find you guys...

Look forward to meeting everyone. I should be there just before 5am.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

no changed planed all packed up my mobile is 0421885747 mick i will be there from 4am


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Hope some of you guys are still heading out Sunday morning. Keep an eye out for a grey Viking tempo and an orange perception acadia. Not sure what the tides are doing or what the motivations going to be like but will try to be there at sun up.

Cheers,
RH


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi RH
i not know if the others are going but i wont be things have come up i was keen to give it another go in the am but not to be i hope you have better luck than we did today. i will post a report soon.

good luck..


----------

